# Guess Again



## Battou (Jul 16, 2008)

For those of you who remember the first one. I thought I would try it again, this time it's going to be easier. Like the last time it's something I use every day.

What is it?






See it bigger Here


----------



## SS3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Denim?


----------



## IanRB (Jul 17, 2008)

Couch cushion?


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 17, 2008)

wool condom


----------



## Battou (Jul 17, 2008)

Negitive on three

toofpaste...your head is really in the gutter aint it?


----------



## invisible (Jul 17, 2008)

Handkerchief?


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 17, 2008)

Battou said:


> Negitive on three
> 
> toofpaste...your head is really in the gutter aint it?


 

lol...seems to be....My gf's been gone for about 2 weeks now...

i'll be better when she comes back


----------



## IanRB (Jul 17, 2008)

toofpaste said:


> wool condom



Haha not sure if those would be too effective.


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 17, 2008)

IanRB said:


> Haha not sure if those would be too effective.


 
They would if the wool ninjas came knocking at your door...then who's the lucky guy?


----------



## Battou (Jul 17, 2008)

Negitive on the hankey 


Wool ninjas.... um no it's not a wool ninja either


----------



## SS3 (Jul 17, 2008)

A SOCK???


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jul 17, 2008)

the sweater your grandma gave you that's really ugly, but you wear it anyway at family reunions so that you make her happy.


----------



## SS3 (Jul 17, 2008)

^Haha that was my next choice


----------



## Battou (Jul 17, 2008)

No and no


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 17, 2008)

A Hat?


----------



## Battou (Jul 17, 2008)

nope


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 17, 2008)

Your camera bag?

It's obviously some kind of fabric, but other than that I have no idea...


----------



## K_Pugh (Jul 17, 2008)

Y fronts? 

Dish Towel?

Sofa Throw-over?


----------



## Battou (Jul 17, 2008)

O|||||||O said:


> Your camera bag?


nope


K_Pugh said:


> Y fronts?
> 
> Dish Towel?
> 
> Sofa Throw-over?


Nope, nope and nope...I just might have to do one of a pair of briefs some day


----------



## Brad06ag (Jul 17, 2008)

your computer chair?


----------



## Battou (Jul 17, 2008)

Negitive


----------



## matt-l (Jul 17, 2008)

Carpet?


----------



## Battou (Jul 17, 2008)

Nope


----------



## mmcduffie1 (Jul 17, 2008)

the mange?


----------



## Battou (Jul 17, 2008)

What????


----------



## Overread (Jul 17, 2008)

speaker cover?


----------



## Battou (Jul 17, 2008)

Negitive


----------



## Overread (Jul 17, 2008)

microfibre cloth!


----------



## Battou (Jul 17, 2008)

Overread said:


> microfibre cloth!



Bulls eye, It's the big one I bought for me bigger lenses.


That didn't take long. I'll start thinking of the next one.


----------



## matt-l (Jul 17, 2008)

i was going to say that until i looked at my micro-fiber and said, that looks nothing like this does lol.


----------



## Overread (Jul 17, 2008)

and that is why macro is so strange and interseting - 

and I got something right!! 
Now all I need do is get those lottery numbers right!


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm sticking with my wool condom choice.


----------



## Battou (Jul 17, 2008)

I'll have to make the next one more difficult huh


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 17, 2008)

This one was actually decent IMO...I mean it took a while but it was possible. Don't want it to be impossible....it's gonna make me head hurt


----------



## Battou (Jul 17, 2008)

My last one was not impossible either but is did take a wile longer to get.


----------



## Joves (Jul 17, 2008)

toofpaste said:


> lol...seems to be....My gf's been gone for about 2 weeks now...
> 
> i'll be better when she comes back


Just a case of MCBU. And I wont elaborate in here. You might google it.
And I thought it was a tshirt the thread patterns are almost the same.


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 17, 2008)

Joves said:


> Just a case of MCBU. And I wont elaborate in here. You might google it.
> And I thought it was a tshirt the thread patterns are almost the same.


 
googled it...no luck.

MCBU?

I got nothing.


----------



## Joves (Jul 18, 2008)

Major C*m Back Up


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 19, 2008)

That's a big 10-4


----------

